# Types of meat good for joints?



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have one dog with hip dysplasia and one who has had unsuccessful FHO surgeries. I am trying to stay away from daily pain medication, so are there any types of meat that can help with joint discomfort? I know chicken feet are a good source of chondroitin, is there anything else?


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

I would supplement rather than medicate. I make ice cubes for my 9 y/o shep/collie with bad knees and hips. it has liquid glucosamine&chondroitin, solid gold seameal (a new addition, so no feedback yet), liver for flavour and so she gets a bit more of it, and then drop an omega 3 capsule in each cube. She gets 2/day (each has 1tbsp liquid glucosamine from costco, 1tsp seameal) and she is 84 lbs. That, along with keeping her slim and exercised, and fish once or twice a week keeps her in pretty good shape! I'd be interested in hearing what others have to say - maybe i can get some extra tips too! Although chicken feet have chondroitin, I don't think it's enough to help much. Better to get a concentrated form. Hope that helps!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, thank you! I have been looking in to a liquid form for a while, but recently lost the information I had found on it. What brand do you use? Is there anything special you need to look/watch out for? 
I do give them both omega 3 capsules, but I am very bad about forgetting to give them daily.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken feet are great. Really anything with a lot of cartilage in it would be good to add, as they have more glu/chon than most other body parts. I don't think that they're going to "heal" your dog at this point, but it's worth a shot.

I recently started adding liquid glucosamine too. This stuff: LIQUID HEALTH™ While the benefits of glucosamine and chondroitin have not been proven, I have seen an improvement in Ania. 

Ania's 3 years old. We noticed that on days where she'd go on a particularly grueling hike, she'd act like an old lady hobbling to her feet at night. Our co-op offers the Liquid Health line, so I thought I'd give 'er a go. 

Our co-op leader does tireless research on each product. One of the things she learned is that dogs only absorb 11% - 20% of powdered glucosamine. But they absorb about 98% of the liquid form.

We've been doing the regimen for only a couple weeks now, and the difference has been amazing. No more old lady hobbling! I highly recommend it.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I think someone else has recommended that to me before! I will definitely look into that, and I have also read that they absorb more from liquid than powder...makes sense. I know nothing can heal at this point, but the one that still has HD is only 4 and has extremely limited movement, I just want to make her more comfortable so she can enjoy her life. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Several members on the mastiff health forum recommend Durlactin for natural anti-inflammatory. It should be given with glucosamine supplements, not in place of.

Duralactin® for Canines

Reviews on amazon-
http://www.amazon.com/Duralactin-K9...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

There is a cheaper human version of the supplement. 
Amazon.com: Microlactin Double Strength 1,000 Mg 120 Tabs: Health & Personal Care
NSI MicroLactin -- 240 Capsules - Vitacost


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

I use the welless glucosamine for humans from Costco. As long as your dog doesn't mind Berry flavour, it's great! I get their omegas there too - I always remember to give it to the dogs, but not myself! I find making the ice cubes for supplements makes it easier to remember. I have 2x a day doses for everything, figure out how much that is for a week so I only have to scoop/pour once, and I'm set! An ice cube tray makes 14 cubes, so it's perfect and easy to do once a week. Then I know if I've forgotten!


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

Also going to look up durlactin for my own gals, thanks!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have heard good things about  this product. I like their people products, so I'd hope their pet products are just as good.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

RiverRun said:


> I have one dog with hip dysplasia and one who has had unsuccessful FHO surgeries. I am trying to stay away from daily pain medication, so are there any types of meat that can help with joint discomfort? I know chicken feet are a good source of chondroitin, is there anything else?


Phrasing it another way: Are there any types of meat that aren't good for joints/arthritis?

Don't know if it would translate to the canine world, but current studies with humans suggest that high consumption of red meat can aggravate arthritic conditions.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Phrasing it another way: Are there any types of meat that aren't good for joints/arthritis?
> 
> Don't know if it would translate to the canine world, but current studies with humans suggest that high consumption of red meat can aggravate arthritic conditions.


 I am interested in this too. I feed my dogs mainly red meat, and I have noticed that they seem to be in much more pain as of late, than they were this winter when they had much more variety.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I have one dog with hip dysplasia and one who has had unsuccessful FHO surgeries. I am trying to stay away from daily pain medication, so are there any types of meat that can help with joint discomfort? I know chicken feet are a good source of chondroitin, is there anything else?


I have been giving Tank, who has severe hip dysplasia, Greenies Joint Care. 
It has Green Lipped Mussels in it. I just give him one a day like a treat.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

chicken feet are a natural source of condroitin.

i feed my dogs 6 to 9 feet a day.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I am interested in this too. I feed my dogs mainly red meat, and I have noticed that they seem to be in much more pain as of late, than they were this winter when they had much more variety.


I don't know this for sure but I guess that meat high in omega 6 will increase inflammation and red meat generally are the fatter meat with more omega 6. Maybe look at getting the omega 3 up to counteract? 
Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I am interested in this too. I feed my dogs mainly red meat, and I have noticed that they seem to be in much more pain as of late, than they were this winter when they had much more variety.


well, some people are against it, some say it works wonders - why not try flaxseed oil?

i,m giving my dogs a tbl spoon daily.

I know some people are against it, but Fish oil is hard to get here, at least a good quality one, and between lead poisoning and vegetal oil...

anyways, i´ve read some testimonials that it worked for dogs that wre in pain.

and, you know, flaxseed may be not as good than fish, but still its better than nothing.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

sadysaneto said:


> chicken feet are a natural source of condroitin.
> 
> i feed my dogs 6 to 9 feet a day.



Does this make their stools hard? Do you cut back on bones?


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> Does this make their stools hard? Do you cut back on bones?


i give them in the morning, when they just eat meat/organ (beef heart, gizzard, liver, etc) and eggs.

at night they get chicken quarters, necks and heads.

stools are ok.

i hack the leg bone, and feed my dogs just the feet.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

cHICKEN fEET WOULD BE GREAT FOR JOINTS...PACKED WITH GLUCO AND CHRON!!!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

do you need to supplement a meal of chicken feet with extra meat, or can you just feed them the feet alone as a bone meal? How often would they need to be given to do any good?(I ask because they are rather pricey around here)


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> do you need to supplement a meal of chicken feet with extra meat, or can you just feed them the feet alone as a bone meal? How often would they need to be given to do any good?(I ask because they are rather pricey around here)


well, since its mostly bones and tendons, i always give´em with their meat-only meal in the morning.

meal 1, morning : 600g of beef heart, gizzards, ground beef, eggs + 2-3 chicken feet, 1/2 chiken liver, flaxseed oil, homemade yougurt and brewer´s yeast.

meal 2, night : 1 chicken´s quarter + chiken heads and necks

between meals i give a fruit as a snack.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

sadysaneto said:


> well, since its mostly bones and tendons, i always give´em with their meat-only meal in the morning.
> 
> meal 1, morning : 600g of beef heart, gizzards, ground beef, eggs + 2-3 chicken feet, 1/2 chiken liver, flaxseed oil, homemade yougurt and brewer´s yeast.
> 
> ...


Oh, you feed BARF style.
My two have perfect poops with one bone-in meal. They get too hard and crumbly feeding bone in every meal.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> Oh, you feed BARF style.
> My two have perfect poops with one bone-in meal. They get too hard and crumbly feeding bone in every meal.


no, im not on barf, lol.

I dont feed em veggies or grains.

if something, i´m in between raw and barf 

just a fruit (papaya, apple, banana, guavo, etc), split for 3 dogs.

about poop, if i dont give the chicken legs with the meat-only meal, it gets too soft... so, to balance that out, i started giving them withe the meat meal


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine are the same way. Every meal has to have bone or else. That's okay -that is how they are and they do fine with it.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I also have a dog that must have bone with every meal. 

Quick question, straying away from my original one here, I thought it was bad to mix proteins. Am I wrong? Is it okay to feed for example, chicken and beef in the same meal?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you have gone through all the transitions of proteins with your dog and there have been no problems then by all means give it a try.:wof: I mix up proteins sources in one meal all the time with no issues but my dogs have been raw fed for awhile now.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> If you have gone through all the transitions of proteins with your dog and they have no problems then by all means give it a try. I mix up proteins sources in one meal all the time with no issues but my dogs have been raw fed for awhile now.


ah, thank you so much for clearing this up! They have been eating raw for three years, so it shouldn't be a problem. Boy will this make things easier. This is why I always say one never knows everything!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> Yes, thank you! I have been looking in to a liquid form for a while, but recently lost the information I had found on it. What brand do you use? Is there anything special you need to look/watch out for?
> I do give them both omega 3 capsules, but I am very bad about forgetting to give them daily.


Sorry haven't read this whole post but have a look at this product specially formulated for dogs with a 99.5% absorption rate as it is in liquid/paste form.
Palamountains | Scientific Animal Nutrition
made in NZ and formulated by Massey University (only Veterinary uni in NZ) Food Tech Dept. It's called 'mybeau' and they do a standard supplement for cats and dogs and senior and joint health one too that contains glucosamine, chondroitin and green lipped mussels etc. Not sure whether you can get in USA, should be able to and not very expensive here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

phoDOGrapher said:


> I use the welless glucosamine for humans from Costco. As long as your dog doesn't mind Berry flavour, it's great! I get their omegas there too - I always remember to give it to the dogs, but not myself! I find making the ice cubes for supplements makes it easier to remember. I have 2x a day doses for everything, figure out how much that is for a week so I only have to scoop/pour once, and I'm set! An ice cube tray makes 14 cubes, so it's perfect and easy to do once a week. Then I know if I've forgotten!


the only ingredient i'm not fond of with their glucosamine product is they use sucralose in it...which, i believe is splenda, yes?

we use their liquid vitamin d...i don't know if it's making a difference or not, but my husband's blood values came back low, so we started taking vitamin d along with the necessary complementary supps needed for vitamin d to synthesise...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RiverRun said:


> I also have a dog that must have bone with every meal.
> 
> Quick question, straying away from my original one here, I thought it was bad to mix proteins. Am I wrong? Is it okay to feed for example, chicken and beef in the same meal?


this morning, my dogs ate a little bit of venison i had leftover, along with some sardine and some leftover pork....

num. num. was what they said.

well, okay, they didn't say anything. they didn't look at me with adoring eyes...it was more like, where's the food, woman? 

on the serious note, we are now into over a year of raw feeding. when i did it in the beginning...they were three months in and the results were inconsistent poo....but not the little pebbles i see now.


----------

